# Seborrheic Dermatitis



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hello guys, 

Any of you got experience with Seborrheic Dermatitis? I'm suffering this terrible skin diesease, alot of hair loss too with this thing. 

Anyone with some good treatment is welcomed to post. 

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I just did a search for that, Wow it looks nasty you have my sympathy.

I have eczema, I had it really bad when I was little.

The only places I have it now are on the sides of my lower legs. Normally it doesn't bother me, but sometimes it itches like hell.

When I remember I just slap aqueous cream on it.

I'd guess in your case though you'll need something a bit more specialised/medicated.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I presume you have spoken to your GP,ask him/her to refer you to consultant dermatologist,I also suffer from eczema and when it flares up it's horrible,all the itching etc,and the side effect of my medication drives me nuts causing itcheness,so I can sympathise with your predicament/condition.
I know that when mum and my sister when into hospital (Dermatology) both had a serious skin condition ointments bandages changed daily,wasn't pleasent but boy did they look after them not just physicaly but mentally too.
All the best buddy.


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

As another eczema sufferer and acute dry skin on top.
I feel your itch!! for me with any flare ups (usually stress) the best thing for me is dead sea salt in the bath. have a small cry when you get out then around 1/2 a tub of e45 and life is much better. 

May years ago i used to go to a chinese medical centre and the treatments worked well for me.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I dont have eczema, but have had fairly crappy, spotty skin all my life, which fortunately is only a minor problem.

I spoke to a skin specialist in passing and he recommended hi-strength Zinc supplements which i take from time to time when it gets bad, and they improve my skin in day or two.

This may not be appropriate for you, but they sure do work wonders at improving split skin around fingernails and acne, for me. 




Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gek (Aug 8, 2012)

I have psoriasis but you need to find a good dermatologist. 

Find one who knows what they are talking about. I went through about 10 of them before I found a guy who knew what he was talking about. Been with him about 13 years I think at this stage. 

Have had light treatment, oils/creams, and now on to immuno-suppressants (First Fumaderm and now Humera) When one treatment stops working he knows what to go on to next. You need someone like that.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Have eczema on both hands, which obviously isn't as bad as the above but stops me from detailing quite often. Have the right creams etc but is also worsened when using gloves to protect from chemicals due to the build of sweat etc.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I have seborrheic dermatitis on my scalp and its essentially cradle cap of adults although I don't have hair loss with it.

Its not the same as psoriasis and shouldn't really be treated in the same way.

The mainstay of treatments are shampoos, especially antifungal shampoos such as those containing ketoconazole. Shampoos with coal tar also help but remember that its a chronic condition most likely caused by Malassezia fungi which is controllable but won't entirely disappear and will get worse with stress.

From a personal point of view, Ive found Selsun shampoo to work, along with a combination of Head and Shoulders for itchy scalp (contains Zinc which helps), bog standard conditioner and Capasal shampoo. This obviously takes a while but hey.

You may find that washing your hair less often, say every 3 days instead of every day helps as it downregulates sebum production. If you wash your hair everyday, you effectively dry your scalp out causing an increase in sebum production.

If you use hair products, go for something which is alcohol free.

If severe, most likely you'll need some steroid shampoo or tacrolimus. Light treatment does also work but remember that you're effectively using UV rays - there is a risk of skin cancer. Combined with tacrolimus (which also increases skin cancer risk), its not exactly an ideal combination


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I'd be seeking the advice of a for-real dermatologist if it was me. A good one will probably give you a huge list of materials or chemicals used in everyday consumer products you might need to avoid.

My uncle used to have murderous eczemas on his hands caused by handling caustic materials (metal work) at work. Even the fumes were enough to trigger it. Largely kept at bay now.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have contact dermatitis on my hands, have had guttate psoriasis in the past. Always suffering with my skin. 

Hope you can find something that helps you.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Similar to above, exacerbated with stress. Got quite bad a couple years ago with most of the skin on my body becoming red and falling off in large chunks. I’d visit the GP, potentially something like Betacap may help your head.

It’s a PITA and I hope you get it sorted


----------



## jazzite73 (Mar 27, 2018)

ecxema is basically an auto immune response right?
from the same family of illnesses such as Psoriasis and distantly related to crohns disease.

I personally think health starts in the gut. So if you have ecxema it usually means something inside you is going wrong. 

Eat plenty of oily fish and take high quality cold water fish capules (i.e. Nordic naturals or Carlson labs)
stop eating greasy foods
reduce processed and ready meals
reduce gluten and dairy intake particularly cows milk and cheese
stay away from soya products as much as possible. 
reduce sweets, biscuits etc
excercise everyday
get fresh air
reduce STRESS in your life. meditate and if need be get some hypnotherapy treatment

and use a good quality ecxema cream not some cosmetic junk.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

My beautiful wife has this on her scalp, not an easy thing double based gel I recall plus washing less overall...
No perfume products Garnier conditioner.
Steroid cream from her doctor, as recommend by the dermatologist.
The hair that did come out grew back, eventually.
Good luck, take care.


----------

